# Recycling Used Guitar Strings



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I just changed my strings and was wondering if anyone knew if they can be recycled. Ideally, returning them to the music store for collection by some group would be a great idea. Does anyone
know if anything like that is being done?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

There used to be someone who collected them for distribution to an impoverished nation, but that ended years ago. They cleaned the strings (boiled in WD40 or something like that), measured the gauges, and repackaged them. 

These days they end up in the trash after I cut the ball ends off for someone who does bead work.

Peace, Mike.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

these guys recycle used guitar strings into jewelry such as bracelets...rings...belt buckles etc...

Wear Your Music Guitar String Jewelry

Recycled Guitar String Ring - Born Eclectic


----------

